# Before and After T3



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's two shots of me before and after a course of T3.

I lost 10lbs over the course of 6 weeks and for the very first time in my life (im 32) I can just make out the outline of my abbs.

Im doing a short course of DNP now and ill post another pic after this.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

which is the before pick, i might irritate you if i get this wrong but the 1st pick you look alot leaner....


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

11-02-05 is the first pic mate, 17-03-05 is the second one.. Irritate away, I want honest opinions only. Unless I dont like the answers lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

as i disagree, i think you look much better in the second pic. More noticable shape, i think definately leaner and did you shave as well dude?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

john33 said:


> as i disagree, i think you look much better in the second pic. More noticable shape, i think definately leaner and did you shave as well dude?


I used some hair removal cream mate, 20 min and it was all gone, no shaving. rash etc.

Just took it off so I could see what was happening underneath and motivate myself to work that bit harder.

I supose for the sake of comparison I should have done the same shot on both occasions, but I can get you that if I had you would have just seen a couple of rolls of lard on back in Feb.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

keep up the good work, then in a month or so get some more up for us.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice going mate, what was your bf% before and after, I definitley think you look leaner in the second pic, but it can be difficult showing this in pictures especially with lighting etc. I used T3 for 6 weeks and was well impressed with the results.

Are you sure about DNP? that is hardcore!

Jock


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Well I got one of them electronic bodyfat sacles Jock. TBH I dont think they are that accurate because it fluctuates by a couple of percent from day to day..

I think they were averaging about 17% back in Feb and they are reading 14% now, Im certainly dont think im below 14%, but even that would mean about a 7lbs fat loss. I will be doing T3 agin in the future, maybe the 8 week course, because I didnt really see any results until week 3 and I had to start tapering down then.

Re the DNP im doing 200mg a day and im on day 4, Im drinking loads of fluids and taking extra anti-oxidants etc. Im a little warm and sweaty but nothing as bad as I expected. If all goes well ill run it for 7 days, but im not going over 200mg.

I expected by workouts to suffer badly due to depleted ATP stores but I was right up there near my PB's last night.

Saving a fortune on heating bills too ;-)

Seriously its not to be taken lightly I know, but I havent experienced anything nasty yet.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Carefull with the DNP bro.

You do look leaner in the second pick mate.

How high did you go on the T-3?

Keep us posted on the DNP too.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> I think they were averaging about 17% back in Feb and they are reading 14% now, Im certainly dont think im below 14%


Very similar to my results with T3, that is impressive, even more so when you think it was for only 6 weeks.

Congrats...


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I went up to 100mcg on the T3 but even when I was tapering off I kept seeing a noticable decrease in bodyfat, which only seemed to slow down once I got to

37.5mcg

Next time I may do the eight weeker going up to 75mcg but staying there for longer obviously.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I hear you but dont you think that a shorter cycle of T-3 would be safer?

Then you can cycle in the clen after the T-3.

I am on 25mcg right now but I dont really want to (or afraid to) go higher.

I actually (although never tested) think I am mildly hypothyroid naturally.

I know some foods can raise or lower the thyroid and some supplements support thyroid function.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am gonna type up an article on the thyroid today.

I will post it later.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I hear you but dont you think that a shorter cycle of T-3 would be safer?


Well I dont know mate but I think a longer cycle with a lower dose may well be less catabolic.

I know you cant directly compare throid fuction and the HTPA function but think of it this way.

Which would shut you down more 6 weeks off 1000mg test, or 8 weeks of 750mg.... Alright I know its a bad example, but you can follow my twisted logic hopefully?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good mate. I think the second pic isnt as good quality as the first thats why its hrader to see you progress but imo you look alot leaner.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> I supose for the sake of comparison I should have done the same shot on both occasions


The pic with the book makes you look smart. 

Looking good Aftershock, I think you look leaner on the second pic also.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

leaner in the second pic shame is wasnt in the same light and pose tho easier to tell ur progress then


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

lol u made me look a right jackass, oh well i suppose its not hard 2, sorry mate i meant no offence


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> lol u made me look a right jackass, oh well i suppose its not hard 2, sorry mate i meant no offence


I dont think he took it as offence, mate. I know I didn't.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Carnivore said:


> , sorry mate i meant no offence


None taken mate


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

looking good there bud.

seeing the outline of the abs on the second photo


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

looking good could I suggest you stand in the same postion/pose when taking photos as then it's easier to compare.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Keep at it


----------

